# Talapia



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

We were eating at the Lucky Snapper (er Talapia) killing time last Wednesday night before our charter on the Sunrise. 

Our waiter came over and asked if we had been out fishing, and we told him we were getting ready to go out. He starts getting all excited and telling us about the different ways to catch fish.

Then he says, "Y'all are going to catch all sorts of fish, grouper, snapper, AJ's, talapia, trigger, shark." :looserWe all had this puzzled look on our faces, until he walks away. Then we all bust out laughing.

We get on the Sunrise a few hours later and tell the deck hands that we want to go talapia fishing. Be sure to let the captain know that is the only fish we want.

Needless to say, we all had a good laugh.:letsdrink


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Mighty fine boat to go catch them talapia!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not to mention mighty expensive tilapia boat trip.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a buddy who fly fishes yellowstone for trout. he was there a couple weeks ago with his dad and as most of us know, fishing etiquitte (sp?) is not an inherited skill.

they were on this river with no one around for miles when a car stops and this dumbazz yells down to them "catching anything?", of course spooking all the trout they woked hard to get at. So, his dad replies back, "Nope i don't think there are any Perch in here."


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Give that man a sign!!!!!


----------

